
Ask HN: What's hotexamples.com and why is it in all my code searches? - kidsil
I&#x27;ve recently noticed that more and more Google results (when searching for code snippets) deliver hotexamples.com URLs.<p>It looks like it&#x27;s a wrapper for GitHub, but I couldn&#x27;t find much information about it.<p>Anyone knows what&#x27;s going on ?
======
Jeremy1026
> This service was created to help programmers find real examples of using
> classes and methods as well as documentation. Our system automatically
> searches, retrieves and ranks examples of source code from more than 1
> million opensource projects. A key feature of the service is an opportunity
> to see examples of using a particular class or method from multiple projects
> on a single page.

Sounds like it's just a search engine for code, with good SEO of their own.

~~~
newswasboring
The idea sounds awesome though. I guess the exit strategy is to get acquired
by GitHub or something. I can't count how many times I search for usage and
the examples are not remotely related to how the function is actually used in
practice. It would also be great if they can also get design patterns in
there.

